# Favorite Beatles song poll



## ZJovicic (Feb 26, 2017)

You can select 5 songs out of these 15. Let's go crazy! 


(Note: there was another thread which included the Stones as well, but it was criticized for the poor choice of Beatles songs)

So here we go!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I picked the six (rebel at heart) that would make my Beatles top 10. The others would be Blackbird, The ballad of John and Yoko, Penny Lane, and I am the walrus.


----------



## ZJovicic (Feb 26, 2017)

Haha, I picked 6 too, though I didn't notice it before it was too late.
But actually all of these songs that are included in the poll are among my favorites, except perhaps Hey Jude, which I included for its popularity, and Within You Without You, which I find interesting, but perhaps a bit over the top with eastern influences and psychedelia.


----------



## ZJovicic (Feb 26, 2017)

So my choices were: Help, Across The Universe, Eleanor Rigby, She's Leaving Home, Strawberry Fields Forever and Norwegian Wood... if I could select more it would be "In My Life" and "Girl"... very good songs, but they couldn't make it into top 5, I mean top 6, haha


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I picked She's Leaving Home, Yesterday, Strawberry Fields Forever, A Day in Life, Eleanor Rigby, Lucy in The Sky With Diamonds.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

I've voted altough many of my favorites (like tomorrow never knows, here there and everywhere, it's all too much, while my guitar gently weeps, Penny lane, Julia and others) are not in the poll


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

I voted for: _The Inner Light_, _Things We Said Today_, _Yes It Is_, _Taxman_, and _I'll Be Back_. Opps, my bad, wrong poll.

Honorable mention: All the songs from the album _A Hard Days Night_ in which George plays the rock weapon of 1964: The Rickenbacker 12.:guitar:


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

As I posted before, my favorite Beatles songs are the druggy/psychedelic ones such as Fool on the Hill, Strawberry Fields, Lucy, Tomorrow Never Knows, Walrus, A Day in the Life, All You Need is Love--the Yellow Submarine Beatles songs, and more. Yet I never touch mind-altering substances; go figure. And I like their earliest stuff: Please Please Me, etc.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

Alas, no "Martha My Dear" nor "I Feel Fine"!

Had to go with "Help", "Hard Days Night", "Yesterday", "Eleanor Rigby", and "She's Leaving Home".


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

My vote is in. If I could add one to the poll, it would be "Let It Be."


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Of the ones listed _Strawberry Fields Forever_ and _Hey Jude_ definitely would make it onto a personal compilation disc. But as this poll isn't about that I also pick _A Day in the Life_, _Eleanor Rigby_ and _LitSwD_. Apart from one or two tracks I've no real interest in their output before 1965.


----------



## Beet131 (Mar 24, 2018)

My top five: in My Life, Eleanor Rigby, A Day in Life, Norwegian Wood and Yesterday


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

Joe B said:


> Alas, no "*Martha My Dear*" nor "I Feel Fine"!


I love that little song! We go to a music venue in Portland (OR) (_so many_ great places for live music across the river ~ we're lucky!), Revolution Hall; their bar is called Martha's Room, & is decorated with artwork of famous Marthas ~ Martha Washington (of course), Martha Graham, Martha & The Vandellas, etc, etc ~ & a big poster of_ this_ ~

View attachment 102502


It always makes me smile!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Were they smoking a joint when they recorded Girl? Or just sniffing the neck of their birds?


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

starthrower said:


> Were they smoking a joint when they recorded Girl? Or just sniffing the neck of their birds?


Yes................definitely!


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

starthrower said:


> Were they smoking a joint when they recorded Girl? Or just sniffing the neck of their birds?


Yes, that's how you see seven wonders, but only if your sniffing the necks of green birds. And then you can't see them at all.


----------

